# Texas holey rock in Canada?



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wanting to know if Anyone know where one can buy Gr.A texas holey rock in canada or for real cheap online . If you know the price please let me know


-Mike


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you called any landscaping places locally? 

Shipping it to yourself will never be cheap... Better to find a local wholesaler as they have better prices than we could ever get online...

Call these guys Northwest landscaping see if they can help/// They have most everything there!

5883 Byrne Rd. Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada • Tel: 604.435.4842 • Fax: 604.436.9443 •


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Have you called any landscaping places locally?
> 
> Shipping it to yourself will never be cheap... Better to find a local wholesaler as they have better prices than we could ever get online...
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy gonna give them a call tmrw

-Mike


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I checked with them a few years ago and they didn't have those rocks at that time. They did have lots of Lava Rock though.

But you never know, they might have some now. Post your findings here Mike


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L Aquatics used to have it. When I was buying Reef Rock for my tank they had Texas Holey Rock right beside them. This was March 2010.

I can no longer find it on their site so maybe they stopped carrying them?


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

They don't have it at Northwest Landscape for sure. I checked with them about 2 yrs ago and I was just there last weekends as well.

The only store carry anything similar are at Island Pets Unlimited but it's not cheap per pound...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea, i got some nice lace rock at island pets in richmond, it wasnt cheap but its alot like texas holey rock


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Best chance of scoring something reasonably priced is ebay. There's also a couple of etailers in the states that sell it in bulk. But as most people have mentioned, it ain't cheap. Locally, you might find it occasionally but its not quite the same quality. Some of the stuff I had before was super nice and huge. With lots of holes for fish like Tropheus.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Aquariums West has some under the tanks throughout the back... Call first as I could be wrong...

Aquariums West
www.aquariumswest.com
Burrard Street
Vancouver, BC V6Z 1Z1
(604) 669-9249


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

April had some a while back, you should check with her


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

mine was just taken by a member..but i can get more..but id have to know for sure you want it..it comes in a box . im willing to get it for not much over wholesale price..just a handling charge..for my achey breaky back..lifting and picking up at the whoelsaler. dont remember how much it was per box. 
but if your only wanting a couple small pieces..then not worth me getting another box.


----------

